# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  >  IKUSI MODULATOR

## tsoarbatzis

*IKUSI MAW-200  Διαμορφωτής (Modulator) Εικόνας και Ήχου Full Band με Ψηφιακή Ένδειξη.*

2 Tεμάχια .20€ το καθένα.μεταχειρισμένα.
Σέρρες.τηλ 6974575404 Κώστας.

----------

